# Storm & Breezie at Play (vid)



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those two are just adorable, all legs..LOL

Too cute!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Storm and Breezie are beautiful. For a minute there I thought Breezie was trying to stand on her head!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Storm and Breezie are beautiful. For a minute there I thought Breezie was trying to stand on her head!


I know, .... it's so funny!! Their legs are so much longer than their necks they have to spraddle them so far apart to be able to reach the ground.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the frisky hopping.... There beautiful!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

they are just so sweet and love them starting to play together. Love the love legs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The muscle tone on your blond baby is amazing, (I'm confused about which is the filly and which is colt?)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

they beautiful.Love the way Storm scratches his head.Adorable.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They are amazing creatures, thanks for sharing them. Love the shock of white on Breezie's forehead, she's beautiful, and Storm seems so sweet, coming to you for a neck scratch. I've always been partial to the darker horses, but not anymore. 

I love you music you chose too. What is the title of the piece in Storm's video? I'd like to find the sheet music.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

They are both just too sweet! Beautiful babies, and they look so strong and healthy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They remind me of the giraffs at the water hole on Africam ... some pretty fancy manuevering with those long legs 

They're fabulous, I would be watching them all day. How are your dogs with them, and do the baby horses like your dogs? Or do you need to be careful?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are so lucky, I miss my horses. I think you should get a print of Storm scratching on the tree. What's funny is Carol (my dog partner) has a Storm - Trips sister - and we co-own a Breeze (Goldens). Keep us up to date on the babies growing up.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> They remind me of the giraffs at the water hole on Africam ... some pretty fancy manuevering with those long legs
> 
> They're fabulous, I would be watching them all day. How are your dogs with them, and do the baby horses like your dogs? Or do you need to be careful?


The dogs are so used to the horses. It's just part of the landscape around here. They don't give them the time of day. LOL!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> They are amazing creatures, thanks for sharing them. Love the shock of white on Breezie's forehead, she's beautiful, and Storm seems so sweet, coming to you for a neck scratch. I've always been partial to the darker horses, but not anymore.
> 
> I love you music you chose too. What is the title of the piece in Storm's video? I'd like to find the sheet music.


Paula:
I took that piece of music from the list available for upload on YouTube. I don't remember the name of it right now, but, I'll see if I can find it for you, and PM you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this. Storm is a playful one, isn't she!


----------

